# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  This is funny.

## Eddie_m63

Man who fathered 30 kids says he needs a break--on child support
The Sideshow - Fri, 18th May 2012 02:04 PM




And you thought Octomom had her hands full--a Tennessee man who has fathered 30 children is asking the courts for a break on child support.

Desmond Hatchett, 33, of Knoxville has children with 11 different women, reports WREG-TV.

The state already takes half his paycheck and divides it up, which doesn't amount to much when Hatchett is making only minimum wage. Some of the moms receive as little as USD 1.49 a month. The oldest child is 14 years old.

Hatchett explains how he reached such a critical mass: He had four kids in the same year. Twice.

Back in 2009 when Hatchett was in court to answer charges that many of the mothers were not receiving child support, he had 21 children. At the time, he said he was not going to father any more kids, but he ended up having nine more in the past three years.

The state cannot order Hatchett to stop making babies. He hasn't broken any laws, according to the report.

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/ne...US&.lang=en-US

----------


## Times Roman

there was a band in the 70's and 80's that saw the modernization of man in a de-evolutionary way....
....dumb asses and low lifes having many more offspring than educated intelligent people.

....may not be true, but sometimes it sure seems that way?

----------


## Armykid93

> there was a band in the 70's and 80's that saw the modernization of man in a de-evolutionary way....
> ....dumb asses and low lifes having many more offspring than educated intelligent people.
> 
> ....may not be true, but sometimes it sure seems that way?


Holy crap lol so true, this story is sick. I feel bad for those kids

----------


## Persistence2012

> Man who fathered 30 kids says he needs a break--on child support
> The Sideshow - Fri, 18th May 2012 02:04 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought Octomom had her hands full--a Tennessee man who has fathered 30 children is asking the courts for a break on child support.
> 
> Desmond Hatchett, 33, of Knoxville has children with 11 different women, reports WREG-TV.
> ...


I dont believe it to be true. From what i've heard, the instant you fail to pay child support in its full entire amount, you will be arrested. 

So if hes producing so many babies, but not able to pay child support, then he will be incarcerated. Also something else, child support cannot always be based on your income, it has to be realistic in nature, the $1.49 per child as mentioned above is just nonsense.

----------


## mixtnconfuzd

very sad and retorted

----------


## lovbyts

Wow I was very shocked what I found when I Googled his name.... not.

----------

